# Craftsman Mod. 315



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

I just picked up this router at a pawn shop for 30 bucks and it works ok, are they good for a back-up? I have a PC as well, just starting out with routeing. Also what size router is recommended for a table ? Al


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Al.

The model # "315." is just an indication of who manufactured the router for Sears/Craftsman. What is important are the numbers after 315. . EG 315.17431.

What are your numbers?


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

175040 are the numbers after.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here...

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/16247-craftsman-315-175040-manual.html

is a owners manual for that router. Should answer at least some of your questions.

I have a similar one that rarely(almost never) gets used. it is 1/4 in shank and kind of difficult to adjust bit depth.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the manual, don't know how much it will get used just thought 30 bucks wasn't a bad price. Heck I have hardly used mt PC yet. I hope to do a lot more woodworking in the future, just gathering tools right now. Thanks again guys, Al


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have that router and the only thing I found is that it tends to drop. It has a locking/tightening issue and you have to keep an eye on it. 

I still have hope for it and now I have the same problem with my porter cable router

Here is my original Post
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/22222-i-m-about-ready-take-sledge-my-router.html


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

mstrfnsh said:


> ..........just starting out with routing. Also what size router is recommended for a table ? Al


Anything above 1 1/2 HP. Most common around 2HP. For large cutters (over 2"), 2 1/2HP. As a general guide.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

WurliTzerwilly said:


> Anything above 1 1/2 HP. Most common around 2HP. For large cutters (over 2"), 2 1/2HP. As a general guide.


Thanks for the info, guess I will need another more powerful router.:blink: Any recommendations?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mstrfnsh said:


> Thanks for the link to the manual, don't know how much it will get used just thought 30 bucks wasn't a bad price. Heck I have hardly used mt PC yet. I hope to do a lot more woodworking in the future, just gathering tools right now. Thanks again guys, Al


$30 is OK, my latest Ozito was $25 from a pawn shop.....


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

mstrfnsh said:


> Thanks for the info, guess I will need another more powerful router.:blink: Any recommendations?


I can't really recommend routers purchased in the US, because I have little experience of them. Hopefully someone else will part with their views. 

At least in the US you stand a better chance of buying a router that's not been cheaply made in China! Even some well-known European makes (even German) are now made in China.

You need to consider how you will mount the router. On a straightforward 'plate' or in a lift. If your wallet will allow it, I would always go for the lift, both for convenience and to save bending your back over-much. I can recommend the Incra/Woodpeckers lift - I have their 'Sidewinder' lift on my Incra table and it is FAR superior to any of the current European/Chinese offerings.

If you're mounting on a plate, then you can probably use almost any good quality router, either fixed or plunge, but if you plan to change the height from above, be sure that your chosen method of raising/lowering will be accommodated by the router.

If you're mounting in a lift, then you're generally limited to a router with a totally circular body, usually removable from its base.

You could of course build your own lift from wood and make it to fit any chosen router. A back issue Shopnotes has a particularly good DIY router lift with plans.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Howdy Al, If I were you I would buy the Craftsman 27683. On sale this is around $100, I have one and is is a very capable 2hp router. This router will give you the opportunity to see if you really need a larger router. I haven't found any need for a larger router yet. It is excellent for hand held or table use. And no lift needed. 

Craftsman 2-hp Fixed/Plunge Router : Power Up With Deals at Sears


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks all for the info, I'am dying to give the router a try. All I have done so far is piddle with a round-over bit on the edge of my workbench with my PC 1 3/4 router. I have been working my computer over time watching all the stuff I can find on you tube. I had no idea one can use it for so many things.


----------

